# Scripting unter Windows



## El_Fuego (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin ein Neuling in der Scripting-Welt von Windows. Hat jemand da eine gute Einführungsseite, eine Befehlsreferenz und eine grössere Sammlung an Beispielen?

besten Dank für die Antworten schon mal vorweg


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Juli 2005)

moin


http://www.it-visions.de/scripting/start.aspx


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juli 2005)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnanchor/html/scriptinga.asp


----------

